# Kuhli loach



## Leopard Gecko (May 9, 2011)

I'm curious, how deep do these guys burrow?


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Leopard Gecko said:


> I'm curious, how deep do these guys burrow?


It's kind of all over the map. Some of mine don't burrow at all and spend all of their time swimming around exploring. Then I have some that find their favorite plant and burrow around their roots all day long. Seems like they all have their own personalities and goal in life, hehe. 

A couple notes on these guys is that while they aren't really schooling fish that the more you have the move adventurous they will be, meaning they won't hide all of the time. And depending on your substrate they will either love to burrow (if that's their fishy goal in life) or they'll hate it. A fine sand-like substrate will encourage the burrowing - some times I'll see one just dive to the bottom and just wiggle and wiggle until he's all gone. But if you have a larger, rockier bottom they usually can't borrow into it as they aren't as strong as they sometimes think they are. 

Hope that helps! Even though I didn't touch on how far they burrow.... ha!


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

logan84 said:


> It's kind of all over the map. Some of mine don't burrow at all and spend all of their time swimming around exploring. Then I have some that find their favorite plant and burrow around their roots all day long. Seems like they all have their own personalities and goal in life, hehe.
> 
> A couple notes on these guys is that while they aren't really schooling fish that the more you have the move adventurous they will be, meaning they won't hide all of the time. And depending on your substrate they will either love to burrow (if that's their fishy goal in life) or they'll hate it. A fine sand-like substrate will encourage the burrowing - some times I'll see one just dive to the bottom and just wiggle and wiggle until he's all gone. But if you have a larger, rockier bottom they usually can't borrow into it as they aren't as strong as they sometimes think they are.
> 
> Hope that helps! Even though I didn't touch on how far they burrow.... ha!


I'd be checking under your bed*r2


----------

